# Colorado-Las Vegas



## RonaldM (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm plannning to hitchhike from breckenridge to Las Vegas, maybe the next year. Anyone have information about hitchhiking on th I-70 and I-15. I have heard that hitchhiking near Utah could be a tough job. Also, I'm planning to do on late february/ beginning of march. How cold is it on these dates. 
I hope anyone could help me. To explain a little bit.... I live in Costa Rica, I have been on USA once. Next december I'm going to work for some time on colorado. When I finish, I want to take this adventure. (sorry if i made some mistakes at writting, still trying to improve)


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 11, 2015)

Man oh man. A good old thumb helps and a sharpie for writing your destination on a piece of cardboard. If its cold dress warm if hot take off some of those layers! Crazy i know. Hand drop


----------



## briancray (Mar 9, 2015)

I lived in Breckenridge, CO last winter and worked for Blue River Sports. I actually did some of this hitch so here is some information to help you out.

I-70 was pretty easy to get rides, just have people drop you off near the roundabouts on the exits and fly your signs there. Make sure you ask people where they are going and not just where you are headed. We had some asshole pick us up last year and drive 3 miles in an area where it was impossible to hitch even after we told him we were trying to get to California. Normally I don't give a shit, but standing outside when its like 10 degrees out sucks.

Grand Junction sucks balls to hitch out of, but you'll eventually get a ride...as for Fruita, don't bother stopping in this area. It's full of rich assholes who won't pick you up. We sat on the on-ramp for two days to get a lift from someone. Despite there being a truck stop, no truckers stopped at all.

Utah isn't too bad to hitch through though we did get hassled by the cops in St. George. They took our licenses and checked for warrants and threatened to give us citations if we didn't leave.

Never hitched in Vegas so I have no advice there. We flew signs mostly that said the state we were going to or the city. GJ for Grand Junction, Utah, etc. nothing too special. Threw a thumb out there too. Make sure especially when going through Utah you get dropped off in towns with people in them. Don't get stuck somewhere in a small town because you might get stuck there for a long ass time.

P.S. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the best thing you can do to get rides is buy a flag of your country Costa Rica and hold it up or put it somewhere visible that ppl driving can clearly see it. If people know you are from a different country they will probably be more willing to pick you up. Good luck dude.


----------



## RonaldM (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you @junglegreencleeds Sorry for taking so long in answering. That information is very helpful for me. I was thinking on sharing my adventure with a friend. Do you think it's a good idea. What are the pro's?


----------



## briancray (Mar 26, 2015)

@RonaldM - All of the hitching I just mentioned was done with my buddy Dez. The pros of hitching with another person is it's safer and if the person who picks you up is a wack job your friend or you will have more leverage in the back seat than the passenger seat. The cons are it's much harder to get rides because not everyone has room for two people + two packs. We missed many rides due to this. Just don't get stuck in Fruita and you'll be fine. I heard stories of people getting stuck there on the on-ramp for 7 to 8 days from this dude White Wolf we met. We got stuck there for two days, and it sucked.


----------



## RonaldM (Mar 27, 2015)

And what do you think going to the south from frisco ot denver maybe heading to the area of albquerque. Then heading to the west on the I-40... This is because i have read that hitchiking in utah is not a good experience, so i was considering to avoid it


----------



## briancray (Mar 27, 2015)

I have no experience hitching south from Frisco. I would kick it in the towns of Frisco, Breckenridge, Dillon, and Silverthorne though. You don't even need to hitch hike. They have the FREE summit stage buses that go all over the area. It's worth exploring and checking out. A lot of hiking, chill bars, nice views, good vibes. If you want to avoid Utah you can just hitch a long ride through the whole state. It might take a bit, but it's possible. Hitching in Utah is illegal though. We did get warned near St. George, but Utah is definitely worth checking out man. The geography of Utah is amazing. Oddly enough on our short hitching trip (two dudes, me and a friend) we got picked up by all women. Only person who picked us up who was a dude was rather creepy and we only took a short ride from him. Check out hitchwiki.org and nomadwiki.org for any more information that can't be found here.


----------

